# 22. 250 for yotes?



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I am looking to buy a gun for yote hunting... My buddy happens to have a savage model 11 22. 250 for sale, it have been only shot off 160 rounds. Is this a good gun for $250?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would buy it before somebody else does.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes I would say thats a good price...and a great round for yotes...it will reach out there and shoots real flat...6to7 in drop at 300yrds...if it comes with a scope that much more of a deal.
I own the savage model 10 in 22-250....the one with the bi-pod

.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Fishingislife said:


> I am looking to buy a gun for yote hunting... My buddy happens to have a savage model 11 22. 250 for sale, it have been only shot off 160 rounds. Is this a good gun for $250?


If he's your buddy you should get him to show what it can do. Some of the guys that have savages could probably tell what size group to expect. If it's in the ballpark, grab it!


----------

